# 007's Sailboat in Casino Royale



## voodooacrobat (Jun 12, 2002)

I just got home from seeing Casino Royale, the new 007 film. (I liked it a lot, but that's for a post in a different forum.) Does anyone know the make/model of the sailboat Bond and Vesper are sailing in the movie? Damn nice looking sailboat!! 

All the best,

Mark


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

it is a Spirit 54
here is the background on the whole deal....
http://www.spirityachts.com/sy-news.htm


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

But are they really sailing it...or just on the boat... there's a huge difference... Is it just a prop, or do they have a clue?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Wow...those are some boats!!


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

haven't seen the movie yet...but there was a full crew and based on what i read some real sailing (or maybe boat movement..who knows)...the article is fascinating about the challenges of moving a boat overseas..dealing with filming locations (venice..can you say nightmare)...etc
she looks to be a beauty though..very bond-esque...
(hell of a lot better than pierce brosnen pulling on a winch in thomas crown affair with no sheet on said winch..the poser)


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

sanctuarysam said:


> ...(hell of a lot better than pierce brosnen pulling on a winch in thomas crown affair with no sheet on said winch..the poser)...


Funny enough I was a bit involved in the glider portion of that film; and it was similar - thousands of man-hours involved in setting up the shots and even to the extent of making the canopy open on the left instead of the right [because it "looks better"] and finally only a couple of seconds of film time.


----------

